# Help / Advice Please Regarding AcroRIP



## Lassie1982

Hi All,

Im hoping someone can help me, we recently purchased a DTG Printer from China (Epson 1900) and it came with AcroRIP software (version 7)

To date we have been unable to install it successfully. The best we can do is install, but the program wont open.

The supplier keeps telling us that it must be our computer, but we have tried every possible variation
Windows 7
Windows XP
32-Bit
64-Bit.

The supplier has even remotely accessed our computer with teamviewer and they themselves cannot install either - but are unable to figure out why.

At a loss now because printing white onto dark surfaces is a primary objective for us.

Does anyone have any suggestions / advice?

Is it possible that the software is not genuine - hence the issues?

Should I purchase AcroRIP from elsewhere??

Or is there another software for printing white onto dark - which is tried and tested and sure to work??

Many thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions

L


----------



## Rodney

Is it acrorip or accurip? Have you talked with the software developer?


----------



## DAGuide

You might get better answers if you post the name of the actual printer and more importantly, the print engine used (i.e. Epson 1900,...). Otherwise, no one can really tell the name of a RIP software that is actually going to work. The other key thing you are going to need is to know what the paper feed mode (sheet, roll, roll cut) should be set to. Otherwise, you are not going to be able to drive the printer properly.

Mark


----------



## sunoracle

If you purchase it from China, and the AcroRIP is version 7.** then it must be the illegal or cracked version


----------



## aju_jp

you must restart the computer 2 times after acrorip installation.


----------



## Lassie1982

Its AcroRIP, not Accurip.
Its version 7.
the printer is an Epson 1900 printer engine..
We have restarted about a million times.
Cant find who the software developer is. And the seller has been no help. They have logged into our computer remotely and even they cant get the software to work 
Can anyone recomend any other software?


----------



## ywane

use ekrip its the best


----------



## mmilisenda

you could tell us who you bought the printer?
I am looking for one of them
Thanks


----------



## abcd14u

Same issue here.. same 1900 printer. The acroRIP is not willing to open in my pc as well. tried 1000s of times uninstall and reinstalling... nothing worked out. Even downloaded the recent version as well.. nothing gonna help me... 

Pleas einput if you find any solution for this issue...


----------



## Henning

I tryed a lot but its easy. On the CD you have an "setup.exe" file and files written in chinese. One xxx.doc file and another file. Don´t know what is it but you have to install this chinese file after you install the setup.exe file. You have to press the left button in the install window or to find a chinese who translate. ;-) Then it works. After installation its all in english. On apple virtual also but you get a problem with connection. AcroRip wants a direct conection to printer. Don´t like to work over parallels I think. May I find a solution for that. 
It works with Windows 7 and xp.


----------



## Smalzstein

You've just give instructions on how to apply a "crack" to a pirated copy of the software:/


----------



## Henning

this file who install after setup it´s on the original CD which I bought and the software runs only with USB key. Then it´s not a check or?. Or the chinese sells crack software? May be.... I can`t read chinese so I dont´t know.


----------



## Smalzstein

It also mayby a cracked dongle, actualy it is easier make a cracked dongle than emulate it. 

I will be testing acrorip soon with a copy form the original creators, so I will post on this issues.


----------



## Smalzstein

And also yes 90% of acrorip/partnerrip from chinese comapnies are cracked versions.


----------



## justmecees

Hi there, i have the same problem. Installed it on windows 7 and vista 32 bits but no success. Nothing happens. It uses an USB key. But what am i doing wrong ????? I m desperate that it does not work. Invested a lot of money in this DGT printer and software and still (after 6 months) not 1 t-shirt printed. HELP


----------



## Henning

you have to install the applicationfile also. Not only setup.exe. 
I wrote: "On the CD you have an "setup.exe" file and files written in chinese. One xxx.doc file and another file. Don´t know what is it but you have to install this chinese file after you install the setup.exe file. You have to press the left button in the install window or to find a chinese who translate. ;-) Then it works. After installation its all in english. 
It works with Windows 7 and xp " May be it work with vista also. Don´t know.


----------



## justmecees

Hi, i do not have a CD but just download. In the folder only setup no file with application.


----------



## Henning

you have an USB-Key but not a CD? The name of my file has this name "加密狗驱动程序.exe" with 2 MB


----------



## justmecees

I do not have a CD, i have downloaded the software - the seller redirected me to that site. The seller has sent to me an USB-key. The acrorip is also visible in the list of programs when i click on the windows symbol (left side below). That means that it is an app. But why does nothing show up when clicking or opening it?


----------



## Henning

is this acrorip 7? If you want to open nothing happen? In my case a window flashed up with Keyerror. 

But it´s god to ask the seller at first.


----------



## Smalzstein

Did you run it in windows xp compatibility mode and as an administrator?


----------



## jimdtg

If you still get problem to make AcroRIP works there, please contact with me, I will try to help you get out the problem.


----------



## muqtadir

HI 

If anyone have manual of AcroRip, please send it to me.
[email protected]

In AcroRip can print WHITE ink separate and then color inks. How to set in the software ?

Thanks.


----------



## jimdtg

muqtadir said:


> HI
> 
> If anyone have manual of AcroRip, please send it to me.
> [email protected]
> 
> In AcroRip can print WHITE ink separate and then color inks. How to set in the software ?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry my late reply. AcroRip manual can be downloaded directly at its website APIX Korea.


----------



## muqtadir

jimdtg said:


> Sorry my late reply. AcroRip manual can be downloaded directly at its website APIX Korea.


Thanks I already got it.


----------



## shrek0780

how to make acrorip 8 works? where can i get the key product??


----------



## Smalzstein

shrek0780 said:


> how to make acrorip 8 works? where can i get the key product??


Buy a full version from apix?


----------



## shrek0780

Smalzstein said:


> Buy a full version from apix?


Actually i have acrorip ver 7.0.9 installed on my windows 7 Pro but when i launch the application,nothing happen on it. I did run the compatibility mode but still the same. How can i get it work on my windows 7 pro 32bit? newbee need advice please....


----------



## jimdtg

Did you reset your machine after installation is completed?


----------



## shrek0780

jimdtg said:


> Did you reset your machine after installation is completed?


Thanks jimdtg for the reply. But how to reset it? 

- After some trial n error,i managed to open the acrorip 7 via compatibility mode using windows xp service pack 3. But new problem exist now. When i try to print, the paper LED and power LED turn blinking simultaneously. What is going on actually?


----------



## jimdtg

AcroRIP does not have trial version that how could you test drive it there?

Reset machine means you need to restart your PC/computer after installation is completed.

About blinking LED on your printer, you should refer your printer document, usually user guide has that part.


----------



## frankdoyal05

what I read so far online on this issue,, it is best to turn off your virus protection during installation,,, which I just don't like doing..


----------



## dmdamay

Change the compability mode of your acrorip software, right click-> properties-> compability , run it in windows xp mode


----------



## jimdtg

AcroRIP works on both Windows 32bit & 64bit so you don't need to set its compability mode.


----------



## puntic

hi, i just bought the same printer, does it works on Mac??


----------



## jimdtg

puntic said:


> hi, i just bought the same printer, does it works on Mac??


No, AcroRIP works on Windows platform.


----------



## GimmeeTees

If I may suggest a solution:
It seems you have bought a software from overseas where the language barrier may be an issue in terms where proper installation is considered. So here's my two cents on this. Go to your local college and ask if they have a Chinese Student Group. Most colleges have groups/societies/circles for foreign students. Just reach out to those students for help. Make sure you offer reimbursement for their help. 



Hope this helps.


Asif
Gimmee Gimmee Tees


----------



## youngricky12

Lassie1982 said:


> Its AcroRIP, not Accurip.
> Its version 7.
> the printer is an Epson 1900 printer engine..
> We have restarted about a million times.
> Cant find who the software developer is. And the seller has been no help. They have logged into our computer remotely and even they cant get the software to work
> Can anyone recomend any other software?


can you try it be for you by


----------



## frankdoyal05

I have AcroRip and been using it for over 2 years I bought my on Ebay for less than $60. works great with Win7. I would recommend to watch some youtube how to download and how to install and how to use it. It is a simple to use program.. it seems to have Chinese origin..


----------



## Plaiboy14

Lassie1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im hoping someone can help me, we recently purchased a DTG Printer from China (Epson 1900) and it came with AcroRIP software (version 7)
> 
> To date we have been unable to install it successfully. The best we can do is install, but the program wont open.
> 
> The supplier keeps telling us that it must be our computer, but we have tried every possible variation
> Windows 7
> Windows XP
> 32-Bit
> 64-Bit.
> 
> The supplier has even remotely accessed our computer with teamviewer and they themselves cannot install either - but are unable to figure out why.
> 
> At a loss now because printing white onto dark surfaces is a primary objective for us.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions / advice?
> 
> Is it possible that the software is not genuine - hence the issues?
> 
> Should I purchase AcroRIP from elsewhere??
> 
> Or is there another software for printing white onto dark - which is tried and tested and sure to work??
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions
> 
> L


Disable firewall and anti virus


----------



## ake

Lassie1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im hoping someone can help me, we recently purchased a DTG Printer from China (Epson 1900) and it came with AcroRIP software (version 7)
> 
> To date we have been unable to install it successfully. The best we can do is install, but the program wont open.
> 
> The supplier keeps telling us that it must be our computer, but we have tried every possible variation
> Windows 7
> Windows XP
> 32-Bit
> 64-Bit.
> 
> The supplier has even remotely accessed our computer with teamviewer and they themselves cannot install either - but are unable to figure out why.
> 
> At a loss now because printing white onto dark surfaces is a primary objective for us.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions / advice?
> 
> Is it possible that the software is not genuine - hence the issues?
> 
> Should I purchase AcroRIP from elsewhere??
> 
> Or is there another software for printing white onto dark - which is tried and tested and sure to work??
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions
> 
> L


You try to install Microsoft Common Runtime Library








微软常用运行库合集(32&64位)


微软常用运行库合集下载安装2022最新完整版，微软常用运行库合集这些运行库都是采用Microsoftvisualstudio20XX编写的软件必须使用的公用DLL运行库，相当于程序的字典文件。



www.cr173.com


----------

